# Soundprogramm zum Stimmenverändern



## smat33 (9. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Soundprogramm am besten freeware mit dem ich aus meiner stimme die über Micro rein kommt mindestens drei andere machen kann! D.h. ich will ein zeichentrickfilm nachvertonen und will drei personen sprechen! Kennt ihr da ein Programm?


----------



## ullision (9. September 2004)

Hi,
am billigsten gehts mit dem Audiorecorder von Windows . Mit dem kannst deine Stimme aufnehmen und das Sample dann schneller oder langsamer abspielen lassen, bzw pitchen...dann hast ja schon deine 3 "Stimmen". Ansonsten probiers mal mit Adobe Audition oder so....gibt bestimmt aber noch andere Software die speziell zum Verfremden da ist


----------



## meta_grafix (9. September 2004)

Hi,

eine kostenlose Software kenne ich nicht. Habe so etwas ab oft mit Adobe Audition gemacht und bei einem Kumpel mit Soundforge. Einfaches Pitch Shifting geht auch mit Premiere Pro 1.5. Aber wie gesagt, das kostet alles.

gruß


----------



## Rollo (28. Oktober 2004)

Also die meisten freeware programme kannst du vergessen. Wie schon gesagt Adobe Audition, CoolEditPro, Ableton Live, Samplitude... das sind so die geläufigsten Programme die ich kenne wo das was du vor hast ziehmlich gut funktioniert. Vor allem hast du da meist eine breite Anzahl von Effekten oder Filtern um dies zu realisieren.


----------

